# springs for an old double pinion stanley hand drill



## nimmaj (22 Dec 2008)

Hello!

My grandfather's stanley hand drill chuck is missing a spring and it's driving him potty! It's one of the springs that keep the chuck teeth (? not sure what the correct name is!) upright.

He claims that buck and ryan used to stock spare springs. While this may once have been true (i suspect that "once" may actually have been in the dawn of time ;-) ) they didn't have any this morning when i popped in.

So does anyone know whether you can pick up these springs? 

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## MIGNAL (22 Dec 2008)

Try phoning Stanley. I needed some of the bent wire type springs a few years ago. No deal but they may have the other type in stock., otherwise you can get a replacement chuck.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Dec 2008)

If the search for a spring fails, replacement chucks are cheap-as-chips.........and can often be better than the originals which often didn't even allow a 10mm drill bit to be used.

Mike


----------



## Racers (22 Dec 2008)

Hi,

Try here http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/drills-hand.html this look like the right one but check first http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/drills- ... land-.html I have ordered stuff from them and it comes really fast, I got all the parts to make a No80 scraper when I found just the body in the skip.


Pete


----------



## nimmaj (23 Dec 2008)

Nice one - thanks guys. Out of interest, does anyone know anywhere in the uk where a chuck can be procured?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Smudger (23 Dec 2008)

nimmaj":30h7lxec said:


> Nice one - thanks guys. Out of interest, does anyone know anywhere in the uk where a chuck can be procured?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben



Now you know the answer to that is going to be Buck & Ryan!

Actually I don't know, but I just wanted to second the comments on Stanley parts (I was completeing a scraper as well) - lots of spare parts available, including nickers.


----------



## nimmaj (23 Dec 2008)

!!

Ok - you've convinced me! Just ordered a few bits from the stanley parts website. Used Pete's "england" link in the end. For something being shipped over from the states - it is v. cheap, isn't it.

Appreciate the help!

Thanks,

Ben


----------

